# Guide Fitting On Sony Solved



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

I stumbled on the problem causing the guide not to fit on my 922.

The picture size was set at "-2". Changed it to "normal" and all is well.

Now, if I could come up with a solution of Timers starting early and ending early, life would be good.


----------



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

Where did you find this setting?


----------



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

Press "Home"
2 clicks left to settings
Select "Screen"
Select "Display Area"
In my case "Normal" solved the problem.
This is on a Sony KDL 52XBR4


----------

